# PM problems



## Whodunit

Today I wanted to write a message to nork. His profile exists, nevertheless I got the following message:

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:

Please complete both the subject and message fields. Press the back button, correct the problem and try again.
Invalid recipient username. Please press the back button, enter the correct username and try again. Click Here to See the Members List
How can that be? I have no idea. I filled out all white blanks, I got that message, though. Let me try to send some other PMs and I'll let you know if it works.

Thanks for information.


----------



## Whodunit

Strange, ... for other members like Gaer or Ben, it works.


----------



## Rayines

> How can that be? I have no idea. I filled out all white blanks, I got that message, though. Let me try to send some other PMs and I'll let you know if it works.


*It has happened to me sometimes; once, the message had been sent (you can confirm it searching in your "sent messages). And another time I had to try the same again, and then I could send it.*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Maybe nork has PMs blocked? . . .


----------



## Merlin

Well one problem that I had and a friend of mine was that after typing messages or replies to messages or posts, when we try to send it, we were already logged out! Everything is gone. So we have to type it all again. Is this a new feature wherein we have to log in and out after around 15 minutes? Are you guys experiencing the same thing? It's just very incovenient on my part. But I'm sure there's an explanation.


----------



## Rayines

> Maybe nork has PMs blocked? . . .


*Hi!: No, Venus, it can happen anyway; it's an error...*


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Maybe nork has PMs blocked? . . .


 
No, I don't think so, since he's awaiting a PM from me, so he would be dumb to block PM receipt.


----------



## Jana337

I have just successfully sent a PM to nork.

Jana


----------



## nork

I dont have pm's blocked.


----------



## Whodunit

nork said:
			
		

> I dont have pm's blocked.


 
I'm so sorry, I can't send you the PM I want. The problem is neither your PM service nor mine, it's just something wrong with the message I want to deliver to you. 

If you can PM me and give me your e-mail address, I'd be very glad.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry, I can't send you the PM I want. The problem is neither your PM service nor mine, it's just something wrong with the message I want to deliver to you.
> 
> If you can PM me and give me your e-mail address, I'd be very glad.


No need to elicit Nork's e-mail address this way - you can send an e-mail directly from his User profile.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> No need to elicit Nork's e-mail address this way - you can send an e-mail directly from his User profile.


 
I did, but the problem is that I can't attach files. I needed to format the message in a special way, so this could be the problem ... I just need to attach a word file, which is impossible from here.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I did, but the problem is that I can't attach files. I needed to format the message in a special way, so this could be the problem ... I just need to attach a word file, which is impossible from here.


I had this same problem.

Luckily, I already had his e-mail address. But, I sympathize, Dani.


----------



## mkellogg

I don't have many ideas of what could be causing this...  Maybe the URL blocker doesn't like part of the message and is rejecting it?

Try splitting the message in half and sending just 1/2 the message at a time.

If the problems persist, keep writing in this thread and I'll get notification. 

Mike


----------



## Whodunit

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I don't have many ideas of what could be causing this... Maybe the URL blocker doesn't like part of the message and is rejecting it?
> 
> Try splitting the message in half and sending just 1/2 the message at a time.
> 
> If the problems persist, keep writing in this thread and I'll get notification.
> 
> Mike


 
The problem persists. 

I will try something: Let me send the text to you, Mike, and if you can receive it, it has to be because of nork.


----------



## Whodunit

Whodunit said:
			
		

> The problem persists.
> 
> I will try something: Let me send the text to you, Mike, and if you can receive it, it has to be because of nork.


 
Okay, I did. I tried to send a PM with exactly the same text to you, but the problem persists. The very same lines as above mentioned appeared and I couldn't send it. I#d really like to show the context of the message to you to make sure what's wrong with it.


----------



## Rayines

Have you tried with another sort of text, Whod...?


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I did, but the problem is that I can't attach files. I needed to format the message in a special way, so this could be the problem ... I just need to attach a word file, which is impossible from here.


 
hi!!
In fact, wecan attach files with a PM.
Attach a file by doing a post (but then don't post it), then right click on the link and click on the tool Copy random access (vey y literal). I give you an image.





And see, this is the last glosary in the one of directions:
http://forum.wordreference.com/atta...tachmentid=1770
Cheers


----------



## Whodunit

Rayines said:
			
		

> Have you tried with another sort of text, Whod...?


 
Yes, I tested it with a simple text, but it worked. That must be because of the formatting of my text. 

Thank you all anyway.


----------

